# Aristo Steam sound Rx...Which wires for chuff?



## Lake Valley #1 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi all; a quick question re: The Aristo Revolution Generic Steam Sound Rx board chuff trigger. I notice on the board there is a Trig receptacle for a chuff sensor with its' associated plug and wires included in the 'kit'. My question is because there are three wires, one white and two black, how does one know which two (or one?) wire to use to/from a hall effect switch for correct chuff? Any help here would be 'hot', (or has someone already done this on this forum?) even if it's just a website to look at to possibly find a schematic or some other help. I've looked at, and read, the Revo manual available on line til I'm blue in the face, and find nothing even remotely resembling a picture or description of the use of the trigger function. Does it even work with the generic sound of the board? Perhaps Aristo has the 'new' manual for the generic sound board somewhere? Haven't found anything on it. Thanks, guys and gals!


----------



## grsman (Apr 24, 2012)

To ?
This has been posted several places.
[url="


----------



## Lake Valley #1 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks Tom, I looked everywhere on these forums where I thought my answer might be and didn't find anything. Tried Sound systems, DCC systems, Battery stuff, I thought I'd covered all of it, but I guess not. Please forgive an oldphart for bein' a bit dense. Thanks again, Jeff


----------

